# Looking for a Leathersmith in the south or middle Ga area...



## dougefresh (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking for a leather Bible cover that is made in the USA or one that is hand made.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2017)

PM sent.


----------

